
Ask HN: Rejected from YC? Who are you? - dmvaldman
I applied as a solo founder with my project http://www.quipvideo.com, but alas I didn't get an offer for an interview. I think a big part of that is the fact that I don't have a team behind me. I don't know too many other awesome hacker types, but maybe you - failed YC applicant - are such a person, or suffer from the same problem. Perhaps we should get to know each other better?<p>Let's turn this unfortunate news into an opportunity to share ideas, brainstorm and meet like-minded folk. Share your thoughts in the comments.
======
untog
I'm not sure this is the right question. pg repeats time and time again that
the product doesn't matter, the team does. So really, the title ought to be:

Ask HN: Rejected from YC? Who are you?

~~~
RuggeroAltair
2 PhD's of quantitative fields (lots of coding experience)

2 MS's in CS that were already in a startup (<20 ppl) that sold for several
$M's (as early engineers)

we are all 30-32 yo. (no family/kids yet) but maybe the age? seems like a good
team (and a good idea), but oh well...

~~~
strlen
I recall pg mentioning that he would consider four founders to be too many
(although, I am not sure it's a "hard" rule).

~~~
RuggeroAltair
pg says in the application page: "The ideal company would have two or three
founders. We'll consider those with four or five. We're reluctant to accept
one-person companies, though we have funded a couple." so I hope that wasn't
the reason why we got discarded. But if it really is a hard rule it'd be a
strange rule, any 4 person team would pretend to be a 3 person team and
include the "extra person" immediately after getting in...

------
jblpsyched
My partner and I are Ph.D. psychologists who have developed a unique roadmap
to permanent behavior change based on our personal experiences (we each lost
40+ lbs. 5 years ago and have kept it off) and professional knowledge. We are
longtime friends and business partners so other than being non-hackers we fit
the preferred criteria for teams pretty well.

We were rejected as well (www.readysteadychange.com) and as I read these
comments several things that have been stated seem abundantly clear:

1\. The YC team is telling the truth when they say the number of high quality
applications keeps increasing while the limited spots for interviews/funded
teams remains more or less constant;

2\. The process of thoughtfully completing the application is an incredibly
valuable idea stage experience in and for itself;

3\. Getting to market and crossing the chasm are the real objectives for all
of us, not getting into YC;

4\. There really is no guarantee that getting into YC is the best thing for
many of us. As someone wrote they seem to favor particular types of teams and
ideas which they know a lot about and are able to mentor well. The rest of us
should take rejection as a sign to keep moving forward on our own terms and
capture any and all "data" from this experience as valuable learning.

As a colleague once said, "the only way out is through," to which I would add,
"the only real direction is forward."

------
jaredhansen
Applied in 2010 as solo founder of <http://www.breezy.com>.

Didn't get in, didn't sweat it, tried other things. We haven't yet built a
mammoth company or had a successful exit so I have yet to be able to take pg
up on his offer to go to lunch sometime to discuss what they missed when
evaluating my application, but I think it's fair to say we're doing reasonably
well so far, all things considered.

YC is overrated as a gate. (I don't know whether it's overrated in general and
I kind of doubt it, but too many people think "I didn't get into YC, oh no,
maybe I'm not cut out for this".)

Frankly, as others have said in this thread, if a YC rejection stops you then
something else would have stopped you anyway. YC is a very good first step in
the right direction, but it is only a step - and there are many other good
steps you can take in the same direction anyway, so failing to get into YC
means very little in itself, imho, about whether you have what it takes to
succeed more generally.

------
hiphophippo
<http://viewlo.com/> Crowdfunded internet television and movies. We were super
stoked when we came up with the idea a few months back, and even more
overjoyed when we learned Ycombinator's focus this round of funding as we fit
the criteria exactly. We are comprised of 3 college level engineers and still
have a future ahead of us so no big deal. Really thought they we would seal
the deal with our alternate ideas like Instagram for video(that doesn't suck)
<http://i.imgur.com/QbS7o.jpg>

~~~
dmvaldman
This looks great. I'm also surprised you didn't make it through the first
round. Where are you located? Who is your team?

~~~
hiphophippo
Wow thank you! We are located around the Sacramento area and were looking
forward to calling sf our home this summer. We are a team of 3 best friends,
two of which are coders, and myself, the designer and somewhat of an inventor.
Here's two of our portfolio pages. <http://kennygibbs.com/>

<http://seenazandipour.com/#/about>

Thanks for the kind words. Its always nice to hear positive feedback on a
project after receiving a letter like ycomb's today.

------
jsmith72
Don't know I applied as a team and still got rejected, ummm passed over.
Should I take that more personally :-). Actually they have quite a tough job
to do in reviewing so many applications. I the e-mail was actually almost too
nice. It would have been helpful if it had some quantitative data as in what
each person thought of it as in. As in a score or something even such as, we
liked you but your idea really stunk, or no technical co-founder, or don't
give up your day job.

Actually open call here. I am very interested in hearing any ideas that didn't
get accepted. I hope to modify my site in the next day to allow a discussion
on this and to talk to others. Y-combinator is a great way it seems to develop
concepts, but not the only way. If other rejected ones are like us then we
should really talk to each other. Feel free to e-mail me at
joshua.smith@i4edge.com. Better yet here post on this page
<http://www.i4edge.com/ycombinator-apply-list/> ‎

~~~
allanscu
While it would be great for founders to get quantitative and qualitative
feedback from PG & team, it would be a pretty daunting task for YC partners to
give a well thought out answer to the 1000+ groups.

While 1-2 sentence answer from YC could help out your company, it could open
up a whole new can of worms that causes some groups to say, "but wait.." or
"good idea, we can pivot...".

Their nice rejection letter is probably the best result the non-interviewees
can get.

~~~
jsmith72
I thought the same thing, except when they are reviewing it they must be
taking brief notes like, hey my pet peeve no co-founder, or what ever. All I
am saying is if they structured it to say a scale of 1-10 (as in 5 of the
reviewer thought you needed a co-founder) or 5 out of 10 think the idea isn't
good enough, or 7 of 10 thought the you didn't stand out, etc.

------
brackin
Didn't apply but here's my thoughts. I know a number of YC founders and YC
rejections. Don't quit, I see too many people not continuing without YC which
essentially tells YC that you wouldn't have been a fit as YC is the first
hurdle, not the destination. There are many alternatives and funding isn't in
short supply.

Saying that, it's very positive to listen to any feedback. If you continue
then you have to decide do you apply for an alternative accelerator (Many
great ones), bootstrap or try to raise some seed money to get you off the
grond. YC is incredible but in some circles overhyped.

It's supposedly as good as people say but many of the alternatives (not
referring to accelerators) are as good or proven further.

------
int3rnaut
Be positive. Stay determined. Keep Hustling.

It sucks to be rejected with anything in life, but you only truly fail if you
give up. You all seem smart and there are some great ideas here; don't give up
and I am sure I'll be hearing about you all in the future. :)

------
chrisacky
We received our rejection letter as well.

We are building a centralized platform as a service which allows vacation
rental home owners and property agents to launch and create their own
marketing website which they can manage from a single location. Property
owners can also receive marketing and exposure on any number of sites. (We're
placing more emphasis on enterprise rather than the social side that AirBnB
went down). ie Agents can launch their own marketing website, manage their own
property portfolio and run their own branding. Kind of like how you can launch
your own Desk.com website and create your own knowledge base... on our
platform you can do the same by managing your own catalogue of properties and
revenue share with other advertisers who might make a booking on your behalf.

The enquiry management, booking tools and payment facilities are all built in.
We haven't launched yet. Which was why this cycle would of been the best fit
for YC.

<http://rentivo.com/how-it-works>

We will be launching soon (so no demo is available), but in case anyone knows
a designer send them to the post on Baby Unicorns and Rockstar Designers I
wrote this morning.

<http://rentivo.com/blog/baby-unicorns-and-rockstar-designers>

~~~
munaf
I'd consider shortening that description a bit.

------
rcvassallo
I applied as a solo founder with no idea, so I knew a rejection letter was
inevitable. In all fairness I am not quite ready to build a company, I just
hope my application was read once or twice.

So who am I? Just a guy who started as the online banking help desk at $1B
bank. I took the position just to get my foot in the door, and promptly proved
my awesomeness with jack-of-all-trades problem solving that revamped their IT
department from the ground up. My accomplishments drew c-level attention
(walking into the CEO's office and telling him how much money I save him
helped) so I'm now the lead sysadmin and further promotions are in sight.

But like many here on HN, developing software is my passion and what I really
want to do is start my own tech company.

I'm taking small steps. I've completed 2 bonus projects to build custom web-
apps for the bank intranet. Semi-formal contracts between myself and the CIO
for the bank to purchase software I built on my own time and maintain my own
IP. Yes it is awesome that they let me do this.

From that point of view, I'm already developing and selling software to a
small business, I just need to expand. If I had explained myself this way in
the application I may have generated some more interest.

Instead I mentioned that the timing wasn't very good and I want to learn some
things from gauntlet of challenges ahead in my current job.

Applying to YC was another small step to help push myself in the startup
direction. My main goal was just to get my name in front of someone at YC. If
my video was watched then I consider it a smashing success.

------
vashishthajogi
We are building <http://listypedia.com>

Listypedia is like Wikipedia for lists. It is a place for the users to find
precise and concise information about the things they are looking for. It
allows users to create and share lists with their social network. Few examples
of the lists could be most scenic places on earth, things to carry for a
camping trip, must have productivity apps for iphone, etc. The items added to
the lists will be character limited precise answers. The users will be able to
create protected lists that will be visible only to authorized users. Users
will be able to create new lists or use existing lists and share it with their
network to keep track of what they want or things that should be done as a
group by using the list as a checklist.

There will also be curating features where in the list creators and also the
curators will be able to control what goes in to only allow relevant content.
It will also allow users to vote and comment on individual items.

Listypedia will bring in all the good features of yahoo answers, wikianswers
and stackoverflow. It aims at organizing the unorganized content on the web in
the form of social comments, blog posts, etc.

We are planning to launch soon in a month.

~~~
trippp
This looks great -- I applied with my co-founder with a social list site as
well and didn't get an interview either.

Are you all in the Bay area? We'd love to grab coffee if you're interested --
it sounds like we have a slightly different twist on lists than you do and
would love to meet if you're up for it. My email is trippp at gmail.

~~~
vashishthajogi
Sure. Check your email :)

------
cwiz
Rejected. We build mobile mall app with indoor positioning based on wifi
fingerprinting. App allows user to find what he wants inside of mall, and
retailers get ability to analyze user's routes and push location aware ads.
Think of point inside with better accuracy. Yc is awesome opportunity but not
the only one so rejection is not painful at all.

~~~
crdoconnor
This one actually sounds pretty awesome.

------
allanscu
We built <http://embark.at> \- the easiest way to buy and sell cruises online.
We're a marketplace that connects people that like to cruise with travel
agents who have awesome unadvertised deals. We have a demo video at
<http://embark.at>

~~~
untog
BTW, there is already a YCombinator company called Embark:
[http://ycombinator.posterous.com/embark-s11-is-now-
plotting-...](http://ycombinator.posterous.com/embark-s11-is-now-plotting-two-
million-transi)

~~~
allanscu
Yeah. We noticed that a few weeks ago.

------
EREFUNDO
We are PayGuard and we're building a payments platform that would specialize
in long-distance/cross-border transactions. <http://stark-
river-6968.herokuapp.com/> We do this by combining your normal payments
gateway with the global network of an international money transfer company
(Western Union) with the twist of "escrow". We got our rejection letter too
but we are forging ahead with launching our beta late this May. We believe
eCommerce will globalize and payments will be at the forefront to make this
happen. We want to create a world where anyone can buy or sell anything
anywhere. We would appreciate any candid feedback on our idea....intellectual
honesty is the best weapon against self delusion.

~~~
azarias
I always thought the main barrier with international money transfers was the
cost. If your backbone is something like WU, how do you reduce costs?...and
can't Western Union roll out of bed one day and decide to make it even easier
to send money?

~~~
EREFUNDO
No we're not planning to link with WU directly, no need for that. You can
actually build that network yourself by designing your system to be accessible
to those involved in the distribution. Xoom.com built their own network from
the ground up, and they only charge $5.99 per transfer. I had dealt with these
distributors before when I launched moneytran back in 2005, too bad the state
of CA didn't approve my license to transfer money because I didn't have the
500K minimum asset to qualify so I had to shut down. I tried to bootstrap it
and I was just a one man team. Now I'm working with a brilliant team and we're
trying to raise funding. Last time it was just all my savings. Because of
regulations it is virtually impossible to bootstrap a payments or money
transfer service.

------
martharotter
We got rejected also. We're a designer & developer in Ireland, both early 30s
(one American, one Irish). We've built a platform for designing/building
magazines & newspapers once and publishing them everywhere (epub, .mobi, html,
ipad, pdf, etc.)

It's called Woop.ie (Write Only Once, Publish It Everywhere), and we have a
small number of customers at the moment. We just have a holding page here:
<http://woop.ie> but our demo page was live and allowed magazine creation,
issue building, previewing, etc. It got some visitors from yc. Unfortunately
guess it wasn't enough this time around.

We'll keep working on it obviously. Considering applying to Brooklyn Beta
summer camp, actually, anyone else?

~~~
Mankhool
Hey guys have you considered applying to the Knight News Challenge?
<http://newschallenge.tumblr.com/>

~~~
martharotter
No, but that sounds like a great fit, thanks! Have signed up so I know when
the next round opens up for applications. Thanks, great pointer.

------
xackpot
Well, rejection letter is just a part of the game. Now we will have to learn
things on our own instead of having guidance from YC, which is kind of more
work on our part. But hey, we love to work and learn, don't we? After creating
drawmics.com & findero.us, I started working on a new idea, however, I applied
to YC with no idea in particular as I was not sure whether to pursue it or
not. In the last few weeks, my gut feeling on the success of this idea has
become stronger by the day and I am actively pursuing it with my co-founder
(yeah, now I have a co-founder). I hope, by the next demo day at YC, we would
have already gone live.

------
weakwire
We got rejected too. We are building <http://www.pajap.com> . A DIY service
that allows you to build 100% native mobile applications with a drag n drop
designer without a single line of code. Apps made with pajap don't have to bee
installed on the phone or updated.

Videos <http://goo.gl/WkVZ8> (sample app) <http://goo.gl/Fhmbl> (making of)

Enough with the promotion...

The rejection means we don't get to lean back and watch the magic show. We
have to try , run , try again and create magic ourselves. We'll do that.

Best of luck to all YC2012ors accepted_or_not.

------
linh
Didn't apply to YC but interesting idea. I thought of the same idea but there
was one fundamental problem I couldn't solve. That is, the text on the side is
too distracting. I hope you can think of some ways to solve that problem!

~~~
dmvaldman
That is one of the top problems! And I have many ideas. One of which is limit
the number of comments by building a social networking feature where you only
see the comments of people in your network. This could be Facebook, or it
could be "Hacker News people" or IBM employees.

There's also user interface ways to make things less jarring.

~~~
linh
Even if you limit the comment, it is still there on the side, which means you
are still distracted. I would attack the problem from an UI and UX standpoint.
I know there is a website or app (can't remember the name of the website) that
shows the comment ON the video as the video plays, kinda like subtitles (you
can turn it off). Nonetheless, it's still too distracting for me.

Here is an idea you can play with: wikipedia for videos. So sometimes after
you watched a video, you want to know EVERYTHING about it, and usually the
comment are crap for factual information about the video. What you can do with
that technology is allow users to learn more about the video when he or she
pauses or when the video ends. Lots of possibilities here =).

------
dmvaldman
I'm the author of this post, and I'm building a way for people to annotate
online video. Hopefully in a way that isn't annoying! The grand ambition is to
be able to search inside video based on annotations. Check it out:
<http://www.quipvideo.com>

Who am I: I'm getting my PhD in 2 months in applied math at UCSB. I'm always
looking to meet interesting people. I think I'm interesting myself. As proof,
I can show you some of my fire sculptures :-)

Check out my blog: <http://www.davidvaldman.com>

------
longcreative
We're building <http://HuntersDB.com> \- a big-game hunting database with
search, data and maps.

This process forced me to ask myself the tough questions and for that we are
better.

~~~
markng
And also forced us to make videos that make us cringe :)

------
Mankhool
Rejected 2 years ago for what some other guys in Cali launched as Gigwalk last
May. I had a PhD and a CS guy on my team (albeit none of us were in the same
city). I'm an information professional with a background in media production
and ed tech. So since GW launched I've been watching closely and thinking
about pivoting only slightly to something aimed at professional journalists,
photographers and videographers, worldwide, who want to be able to charge
their regular rates and have the option of being completely anonymous.

------
jiganti
I'm building <http://moodstir.com> and <http://kothpoker.com>. If the idea's
shortcomings weren't the reason I was rejected, it was likely because I'm
currently a solo founder. It seems like there are a lot of awesome teams
applying and that alone is hard to compete with.

I would be happy to meet up in SF with fellow failed YC S12'ers.

------
jsaunders
I applied as a single founder and was rejected as well. The project I am
working on is <https://codetique.com>

The goal being to make code reviewing easier. Think pastebin but with inline
commenting and comment karma. Click any line in a code review to leave a
comment for that line. You don't need an account to create a review or comment
on one.

------
mtthgn
Hey-o. My co-founder and I got rejected.

We're making an iOS universal app (we call it Cook) that uses grocery lists
and recipes to keep a current record of all the food in your kitchen. With
said current record, you can do cool things like reccommend recipes you have
all the ingredients for, or tell them to use an ingredient before it spoils :)

~~~
pmboyd
You might want to checkout ziplist. Most of the apps in the recipe/grocery
space are pretty horrible but that site does a reasonable job, has a solid
team as well as Martha Stuart as an investor. Not an immediate competitor to
what you're doing but worth being aware of. I applied to YC with something
close to what they've built although I wasn't aware of them when I applied.

~~~
mtthgn
Thanks for the heads up!

Downloaded the app. You're right, I should know about them, even if they don't
relate groceries and recipes in a meaningful way :)

One thing I will so though is that the syncing devices is something we
entirely aim for, as well as adding family members. Their iPhone app could use
some serious help though...

------
mjg23
We applied with our app Spotter last fall. We wanted to be the app to find
mobile video of places. Sad to be rejected, but we loved what we had so we
kept going. We recently added twitter integration and were excited about our
upcoming version (much better UI).

<http://www.spotterinc.com>.

------
joering2
I coded Streamenizer.com to learn Flash. Its a video chat with 4 people and a
queue of waiting to stream, but never got around chicken-and-egg problem.
Planning or redesigning it to one streamer plus users willing to ask
questions. If anyone is interested in participating anyhow, drop me a line via
HN profile email.

------
mirsadm
We applied with <http://www.musicfilmcomedy.com> :).

~~~
dmvaldman
This is very well done. I've gone to Coachella the last three years (before
this one) and I wish I had this. Your interface is already better than theirs.

Clearly YC applicants are getting much better for them not to even give you an
interview.

Where are you located, and who is your team?

~~~
mirsadm
Thanks for the kind feedback! Unfortunately the time that (I think) they
looked at the web site we didn't have the scheduler implemented!

We're located in Melbourne, Australia. I was a senior software engineer before
and so was my co-founder. We are in our late 20s and have both quit our jobs
few months ago and could relocate. I think the applicants this time round were
very strong!

------
Lukeas14
I'm building <http://www.iwaat.com>, a search engine for web applications that
I'm working to turn into a Yelp for apps. Also a solo founder looking for
others to join me on this project.

If you're building a web app feel free to add it to the site.

~~~
dmvaldman
Also sounds similar to Chomp (<http://chomp.com>) which focuses on mobil.
Apple recently bought them (<http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/23/apple-chomp/>)

Very nice interface. Where are you located?

~~~
Lukeas14
Thanks. There's a number of app discovery services focused on mobile(chomp and
crosswa.lk), which is why I chose to focus on webapps first.

Located in San Mateo, CA.

------
danebaker
Any mobile app developers get rejected? I'm involved with a new VC co standing
up a soon-to-launch fund called WeHeartApps Fund that is focusing on early-
stage mobile app/game developers. Feel free to email me at dane@villainhq.com
(still getting our @glidecapital email set up).

------
felipellrocha
Also a solo founder building <http://comics-headquarters.com/>, a place to
publish your comics online. :)

I am currently looking for artists who can help either write stories or/and
draw. You can contact me using the web form in the site.

~~~
xackpot
Cool, nice project. I am also a solo founder who founded drawmics.com (a
social one page comics platform). However, I didn't apply for this project,
but the similarity of our projects prompted me to comment.

~~~
felipellrocha
Thanks! You have an interesting project yourself.

------
jerryji
What: Built a social network for shoppers; Who: A solo founder outside US;
Rant: I think I've done a job at least on par with another YC11 company
<http://jerryji.posterous.com/on-yc-demo-day-40956>

~~~
prayag
I don't know what exactly you are doing but it seems like you don't understand
what pricenomics are doing. They tell you how much your stuff is worth if you
are trying to sell it. It is not a social shopping site.

~~~
jerryji
I think I understand what pricenomics does, which you can find similar
information (actually more transparent and detailed) on Bizspeaking --
<http://bizspeaking.com/item/c2145006f10a4b06ba71856e49e06e02> , then on top
of that, Bizspeaking does a whole lot more. (The site is a bit slow now, there
seems to be some Redis issue that I'm trying to resolve).

~~~
avree
The whole lot more is sometimes the problem. Pricenomics does one thing well.

On your site, the main call to action is to post something I've bought. Why
would I want to do that? I also couldn't actually figure out how to search for
an item (I entered "Macbook Pro" into the filter but didn't find what I was
looking for.)

~~~
jerryji
Thank you for your valuable feedback, the search is actually at the top right
corner, which I thought is the web convention, but will make it more prominent
now. And you are right that the full-text search requires more tweaking.

------
kschua
Got my rejection letter as well. Beta not quite ready, but if you are
interested, my landing page <http://www.cardzeum.com> will give an idea of
what I am developing.

Feedback welcome

------
linrichard
3 founders 1 idea. The idea to aggregate notes, textbooks, internships,
housing, course/professor ratings, online tutoring, and take a fat dump on
them so you don't have to. Check us out at www.coursegain.com

------
bobrenjc93
A realtime collaboration application, check it out at tutor.nodester.com

~~~
dmvaldman
I don't know why you're on the bottom. I think this is neat!

One big problem is that drawing anything details is hard without a tablet.

I'm also using Node.JS on Quip. Configuring it on EC2 wasn't that difficult if
you've considered it.

~~~
bobrenjc93
Yeah, I've tried EC2, but I had a bad experience with their free tier(they
started charging me for an elatic IP even when my instance was off) and their
customer support was awful. If we ever need to scale, I think we will host on
rackspace. However, currently nodester is an awesome free host. I highly
recommend them.

------
bobsil1
Yup, we were rejected. We tell you which model of anything to buy by crunching
owner ratings. Would much appreciate any comments on the beta:

<http://daring.is>

Congrats to YC S12.

------
starcatcher
Agreed. And there's no time to start like the present:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3850511>

------
samikc
I have not got anything yet be it rejection or acceptance for interview.
Checked all my mailboxs (spam & inbox).

Is it all over and out? Any one who haven't got anything yet?

~~~
babuskov
We also did not get the reply yet. Don't know what it means, but since we're
not rejected yet, it could be good ;)

Patience is a virtue.

~~~
babuskov
I just figured out that we got an e-mail, but to a different e-mail account. I
have one e-mail address in my HN profile, and I gave a different e-mail in the
application.

However, the rejection e-mail was sent to e-mail from HN profile. So, make
sure you check that one. It looks like the e-mail address in your application
is not used.

~~~
samikc
yes I have checked the one that's shared in the HN profile. But still no email
to me.

------
jmartin
Boom. Roasted. Co-founder of TechTalks.tv. Congrats to those who didn't get in
either, sometimes a little rejection is all you need.

------
georgeselkhoury
Hi guys,

Keep building!

I'm a founder located in Seattle looking for co-founders. If you're around
here and interested please ping me on: elkhourygeorges@hotmail.com

------
wmw
We are building a realtime digital signage solution mainly powered by nodejs.
Maybe we got rejected because we are from germany?

~~~
allanscu
That shouldn't be a problem being from out of the US.

~~~
mituljain
I'm not so sure - historically only people from the US , UK, Canada &
Australia seem to have made it in. I don't blame them - being from one of
these places significantly simplifies the whole visa stuff.

~~~
allanscu
Depending on how your company is formed could make a big difference. Keep in
mind that YC is investing $10-20K in your company, so it may not be appealing
if there are $40K in legal costs to create an entity that they could invest
in.

------
EGreg
Qbix, Inc. <http://qbix.com>

Who we are is answered by a giant link there :)

~~~
dmvaldman
Hi Greg, it's Dave from NYU. I wrote this post. Funny to see you comment on it
:-) Let's catch up, my email is in my profile.

------
vibrunazo
Does YC gives you any kind of explanation for the rejection? Or is it just a
no?

~~~
nickler
They give you the best reason for the rejection, which is quite frankly that
there were a tremendous amount of outstanding applications.

While YC represents the cream of the crop, it's probably most attractive to
aspiring founders who want to carve the path of least resistance to success.

The hard truth is that YC's format makes it the most useful for teams that
have the best ability to leverage the strengths of its networks and advice.
Technically savvy, with obsessive work ethic and the ability to iterate
quickly and constantly.

The response was apt, others were a better fit. None of their reasoning should
be interpreted as your team, demo, or product won't be successful.

Best of luck to all of you!

------
aDemoUzer
Applied as no-idea, single founder => no cigar.

------
Radzell
Social augmented reality to let anyone add video, images, or models to any
item they want then share it with others.

